# Flex Bead / Arches



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

anyone got any tricks or short cuts for flex bead on arches?


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

d-rock said:


> anyone got any tricks or short cuts for flex bead on arches?


 
Oh there is alot of short cuts for Flex Bead. :icon_cheesygrin:

Seriously though, I just use the vinyl flex bead, I cut it to fit and I actually test fit it before installing. I use spray adhesive and spray the backside of the bead and the Corner I am sticking it to for best adhesive results.

Bill


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm assuming you don't like to use the glue on them (guessing)
if their really long like 10' plus, i tack them up with a few nails so I can cut it to length,then after that I use mud to put them on (with compound tube and corner applicator)find the mud floats them out nicer when you roll it,gives you lots of time to adjust them to make PERFECT,no excuses saying "ah the glue set up on me too fast so that's why it looks like that"


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

trim-tex explains this the best

http://trim-tex.com/video_ProductInstallation.php


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> trim-tex explains this the best
> 
> http://trim-tex.com/video_ProductInstallation.php


I watched the video,there are some things their dead right on about,and things they could improve on,like using a bead roller would be faster.love that mud max,so why not use that in your mud and install them with a compound tube and bead applicator.(sometimes we use mud,sometimes glue[too much explaining why]) and all those staples ,holy,I fire 2 dry wall nails where I think the base board will land,thats it.
and I sure don't put my foot on top of my mud bucket to mix my mud.....amateur


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I watched the video,there are some things their dead right on about,and things they could improve on,
> 
> and I sure don't put my foot on top of my mud bucket to mix my mud.....amateur


You mean, you don't like all of the dirt/mud and whatever that sticks to your boots in the finishing mud. I hate it when someone does that, I have even had guys wash there boots off at the end of the day in my mixing water.

Bill


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

proficient Mudder said:


> You mean, you don't like all of the dirt/mud and whatever that sticks to your boots in the finishing mud. I hate it when someone does that, I have even had guys wash there boots off at the end of the day in my mixing water.
> 
> Bill



That's just fuked up


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

knocked out the arches today. i always use sparay adhesive on ALL beads as I am a carpenter/hanger not a taper. I just scribed lines with my combination square stuck it on and stapled it. mostly staaples at the bottom. not much on top only as needed. kept getting on and off the baker to eyeball it. got em looking good, just hope the GC likes em too.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

btw...thanks for the cool tips fellas.


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

d-rock said:


> anyone got any tricks or short cuts for flex bead on arches?


 
Push pins rock for helping while mocking up


----------

